# Is there a K2 out there that doesn't fade in the sun?



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm getting my 7th K2 on Monday.  On all of the others entire words disappeared in the sun.  I know I sound pathetic but I'm begging for some hope here.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I'm getting my 7th K2 on Monday. On all of the others entire words disappeared in the sun. I know I sound pathetic but I'm begging for some hope here.


I haven't had that problem on two different K2s.

L


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine is good, there are good ones out there, hopefully #7 is lucky for you.

Lynn L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is fine, I read outside several times a week.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a Kindle2 that has no fading issues at all.  I live in sunny Colorado, and read it outside a fair amount.  I've never had any issues, and this is my original K2 I got in February when they were first released.

Keep your fingers crossed.  Your luck is bound to change!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

No fading? Really?  I dream of that.  
I will try to remember there is hope but right now, on one of the few sunny days I have not had to work, it doesn't feel that way.
Thanks for the boost.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Your 7th one?


Spoiler



J. F. Christ.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

My first k2 had the problem. The second one is fine and I read out in the sun three or four times a week.

patrisha


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't had the problem with my K2. Sure it's not your imagination? Kidding! Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

never had the problem with my K2 either and I am on my first one


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I still have my original K2. I took it outside on a sunny day once to see if it faded, and it seemed to be fine. I've not had it outside since. (I've never been in the habit of doing any reading outside.)

I'd suggest, if you haven't done so yet, that you keep track of the serial numbers of the units they send you; for one to see if they seem to be sending you newer units or possibly sending older units that were returned and (hopefully?) refurbished, and also to make sure that they aren't sending you a unit you already returned to them earlier. 

_(On a side note, it would seem to me that it would not be all that difficult for Amazon to come up with a process to test a replacement before sending it when the customer returned it because of sun fade. Oh well...  )_


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I got lucky and got the perfect kindle first try. No sun fading issues at all.

Melissa


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

how will I know if it fades? is it really obvious? I just got my K2 this week, and have had it outside a few times walking around, letting the sun shine on the screen. I haven't noticed any fading. Does it happen quickly or slowly over time?
vickie


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

fastdogs said:


> how will I know if it fades? is it really obvious? I just got my K2 this week, and have had it outside a few times walking around, letting the sun shine on the screen. I haven't noticed any fading. Does it happen quickly or slowly over time?
> vickie


From what I have heard, it happens really fast and is really obvious. You need to be in bright sun but the page just disappears completely.

L


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Knock on wood, I haven't had any problems with my K2.  Here's hoping #7 is lucky for you!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've read in the sun many times, no problems with my K2.
jp


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm on my second K2 (first one had a loose button) and both were fine in the sun.  Good luck!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No issues here, still on my first K2.  Fingers crossed they get it right for you this time!


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

No issues here... but I haven't taken my K2 out in the sun... I read all these posts and I'm now paranoid.  I don't want to be stuck in a constant cycle of returning and waiting, returning and waiting...  I go camping next week though so I'll probably take it outside this week before I go so I can be rid of this paranoia.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am on my 2nd K2 but no sun issues. my problem with the first one was battery
sylvia


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

fastdogs said:


> how will I know if it fades? is it really obvious? I just got my K2 this week, and have had it outside a few times walking around, letting the sun shine on the screen. I haven't noticed any fading. Does it happen quickly or slowly over time?
> vickie


As Leslie said, it happens real fast when you are in the direct sun; I've never seen it happen when there is cloud cover. The first time I turn a page it fads some and within 2 - 5 pages (it has varied on each of Kindles) most of the text is unreadable. I feel like an expert on this.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

ak rain said:


> I am on my 2nd K2 but no sun issues. my problem with the first one was battery
> sylvia


Great, more things to worry about!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just noticed your avatar: maybe it's the curse of the billy goat?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have my original K2 with no fading issues and I live in Florida. Just check it when you get it and you should be fine.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine doesn't fade in the sun.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

I've only seen it once and that was when I was riding in a car and reading.  Alt-G took care of the problem instantly.

That said, I really haven't tested it out much.  Here in Texas when the heat index is around 110 reading in the sunshine is not what one would consider sane.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

whiterab said:


> Here in Texas when the heat index is around 110 reading in the sunshine is not what one would consider sane.


And that's the key: if your Kindle is otherwise just fine and you don't anticipate reading in the sun -- and that means full sun as sitting in the shade on a sunny day apparently doesn't cause any problems -- then maybe it doesn't even matter. I'd say each person has to make his or her own decision. . . . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I received a K2 for Mother's Day, and one of the first things that my daughter had me do after the K2 was charged was go outside in the sun. Neither of our Kindles fade, thank heavens. I'm not particularly accustomed to reading outside in the sun, but I do read in the car. Mine works just fine. Hope #7 is lucky for you!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Another Floridian K2 owner with no sun/fading problems.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

My K2 doesn't spend a lot of time in the sun, but when it has I have noticed no fading.


----------



## Shari (Jun 12, 2009)

My first K2 and I read outside in the sun all day most days....never had that problem...good luck on number 7 though...


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

No sunfade issue with either my k1 or my k2. I hope that your 7th kindle works.


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

Rather than start a new topic on the same subject, I have another sun fade question (Don't want to hijack a thread but it all relates so starting another thread on this topic seemed stupid for the question I have).

I checked mine in the full sun and maybe, possibly see slight fading but it could be my imagination. I turned several pages and it didn't get worse so I can assume I don't have the issue and if what I suspect I saw was fading, it was not enough for me to worry about as it got no worse over several pages.

My question is this: if it seems to be ok in the sun, can it get worse over time? As in will it suddenly say a year from now start having these issues or if its good initially does it stay that way?
I know the Kindle is fairly new and we don't have long term data on this but has anyone seen a change in the way the contrast looks over time and use?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know of anyone who had the sun fade problem (bad) who kept their KIndle. There were a few whose problem was not too bad who said it was not worth the hassle to exchange since they didn't read outside much, but have not heard back on whether it became worse over time.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I have my original K2 and have never had the sun fading problem - and I've been reading outside in Texas.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Jeansaint said:


> Rather than start a new topic on the same subject, I have another sun fade question (Don't want to hijack a thread but it all relates so starting another thread on this topic seemed stupid for the question I have).
> 
> I checked mine in the full sun and maybe, possibly see slight fading but it could be my imagination. I turned several pages and it didn't get worse so I can assume I don't have the issue and if what I suspect I saw was fading, it was not enough for me to worry about as it got no worse over several pages.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone knows. Hopefully if it does progress or show up later it will be in the warranty period.

Lynn L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm on my 5th Kindle which doesn't fade in the sun.  #4 didn't fade either but had an electical connection problem.  So that makes 3 faders for me.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

meljackson said:


> I got lucky and got the perfect kindle first try. No sun fading issues at all.
> 
> Melissa


Me too! And, after reading all the problems some people have had, I feel very fortunate.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeansaint said:


> My question is this: if it seems to be ok in the sun, can it get worse over time? As in will it suddenly say a year from now start having these issues or if its good initially does it stay that way?


On all of my K2s the sun fading thing was instantaneous the 1st time I changed a page when the sun was hitting by book. It got progressively worse with each page turn. CS told me that it was a defective covering on the eink screen. The guy said that the covering would not go bad over time.

Thanks for letting me know there are K2s out there that don't fade in the sun. I'm sure #7 will be lucky...maybe.


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

imallbs said:


> On all of my K2s the sun fading thing was instantaneous the 1st time I changed a page when the sun was hitting by book. It got progressively worse with each page turn. CS told me that it was a defective covering on the eink screen. The guy said that the covering would not go bad over time.


Its interesting to find out why some fade and some don't. I would have thought it was a defect in the E-ink itself and not a covering they put over the screen.

OK, Next question then: how does everyone clean their screen? Will certain cleaners such as Windex or a cloth with alcohol on it damage the covering/screen and eventually cause the sun fade issue to worsen over time? I am a PC techie/Networking person and we are told in our certification class that glass cleaners are a big no-no on LCD monitors as they could damage the coating on an LCD screen (Though I have yet to see that be the case ).Is this the case with the Kindle? What does Amazon recommend?


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

No problems here on either one I've had.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I got my K2 when they first came out and haven't had any problems.  I was out on the deck reading yesterday in full sun and I baked, but the Kindle did just fine.  Good luck!


----------



## bg816am (Mar 3, 2009)

My first K2 (bought at launch) faded and got replaced. Now the replacement is starting to have the casing separate and unsnap at the top and my replacement is on its way...I thought only some of the initial batch of K2's had the fading issue, but from reading this, apperently not. *fingers crossed for a non-fading K2*


----------



## zephyrs (Jun 6, 2009)

I just took mine out on the patio today...mine doesn't seem to have the fading issue...although I did only stand outside for a minute.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I've never had a problem with my K2 in the sun.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bg816am said:


> My first K2 (bought at launch) faded and got replaced. Now the replacement is starting to have the casing separate and unsnap at the top and my replacement is on its way...I thought only some of the initial batch of K2's had the fading issue, but from reading this, apperently not. *fingers crossed for a non-fading K2*


Is it opening up like this?










This happened to mine and it was replaced. You are only the second person I've heard about with the cover popping open.

L


----------



## bg816am (Mar 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Is it opening up like this?


That is exactly what is happening to mine, except mine is separating on the upper right corner next to the sleep/wake slider. Called Amazon about it and I should be getting my replacement tomorrow.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeansaint said:


> Its interesting to find out why some fade and some don't. I would have thought it was a defect in the E-ink itself and not a covering they put over the screen.
> 
> OK, Next question then: how does everyone clean their screen? Will certain cleaners such as Windex or a cloth with alcohol on it damage the covering/screen and eventually cause the sun fade issue to worsen over time? I am a PC techie/Networking person and we are told in our certification class that glass cleaners are a big no-no on LCD monitors as they could damage the coating on an LCD screen (Though I have yet to see that be the case ).Is this the case with the Kindle? What does Amazon recommend?


Never, never, never, never use anything with alcohol or ammonia to clean your Kindle. You can use a slighly damp microfiber cloth. I sometimes use Monster Screen Cleaner which specifically says it is alcohol and solvent free.

Oh, and did I say never clean your Kindle with alcohol?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. DD, but why?  Seriously. . . .I don't get why it would be a problem.

For the record I use hot breath and a soft cloth.    Sometimes eyeglass lens cleaner.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

My K2 (bought at launch)  fades, and I'm still on the fence about replacing it.  The fading is obvious and makes reading in full sun difficult, but then I start to wonder how often I'll want to read outside.  I really *want* to send it back, but am worried about the process.  I don't want to be without my Kindle!  How does the replacement process work?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. DD, but why? Seriously. . . .I don't get why it would be a problem.
> 
> For the record I use hot breath and a soft cloth.  Sometimes eyeglass lens cleaner.


Well, it is not specifically in Amazon's Kindle User's Guide but it is not recommended for computers and other electronics. Also, I have had and experience with another device where alcohol removed the lettering on the device (like the next page, previous page labels on the Kindle body). It is a good idea to use something moist when wiping it, though, in case there is a bit of abrasive dust or sand on the screen. Just like the mirror finish on a car, you would never wipe it while dry. Monster Screen Cleaner or other eyeglass cleaners which say alcohol and ammonia free are good.

Also, I always use a microfiber cloth and not a paper towel or napkin. I once terribly scratched the front of a new microwave oven cleaning it with a paper towel. There are fibers in some papers that are abrasive. The company was nice enough to replace the front which I now only clean with a very soft chamois.

I'm no expert but just a super careful person who has had some bad experiences.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

When you get your K2 that you can read in the sun, do not bring it to the bleachers at Wrigley. You know someone will end up spilling some cheap beer on it killing it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> When you get your K2 that you can read in the sun, do not bring it to the bleachers at Wrigley. You know someone will end up spilling some cheap beer on it killing it.


And do you speak from experience??


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup. The bleachers are awesome but the beer is easily spilled and the fans are quite passionate. A good time for the adult humans but probably not so a good time for a Kindle


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

mmpierce said:


> My K2 (bought at launch) fades, and I'm still on the fence about replacing it. The fading is obvious and makes reading in full sun difficult, but then I start to wonder how often I'll want to read outside. I really *want* to send it back, but am worried about the process. I don't want to be without my Kindle! How does the replacement process work?


You call CS; explain your problem; they send out a replacement. You make sure it's okay. You have 30 days to send back the defective K2. 
Just my opinion, but I would suggest a replacement. 
deb


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Luckily I've never had that problem.  And in Texas we have plenty of sun!


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

I read mine outside all the time. it looks great and there is no glare!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

My Kindle (born April Fools day of this year) has no issues whatever with sun fading.  Been tested many times (once I found out here that there was an issue) and never ever exhibited any kind of fading.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> When you get your K2 that you can read in the sun, do not bring it to the bleachers at Wrigley. You know someone will end up spilling some cheap beer on it killing it.


And it would probably be me spilling the beer on my own Kindle, right around the middle of the 7th inning.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Need to put in a zip lock bag, or one of those swimming thingys before going   can't be too careful


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

I was reading in bright sunlight today for about an hour and saw no fading of text.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

K2 #7 arrived yesterday; the sun arrived today.  So earlier today I walked outside and into the sunshine very slowly, stood there a while, took a deep breath and....

pressed the next page button.

and all the letters were still there!  I took a deep breath and....

pressed the next page button.

And all the letters were still there!!!

I pressed the next page button over and over and over and over and all the letters were still there!  I can't believe how much darker the text is even when I'm not in the sun.  This is great.  This is as good as when I got my K1.  I can't believe it, actually works!  I can't believe I was ready to give up and settle for something defective; I'm so glad I didn't.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm glad you didn't settle for something that was not up to par. Glad to hear that this one works! Enjoy!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

That's wonderful new!  Time to pull up a lawn chair and read.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

imallbs said:


> K2 #7 arrived yesterday; the sun arrived today. So earlier today I walked outside and into the sunshine very slowly, stood there a while, took a deep breath and....
> 
> pressed the next page button.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm so-o-o happy for you! I know the feeling. It's a little bit of delayed gratification, but I'm in love with my K2 now.


----------

